# NAS + CPL + iMac + Livebox 1



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite acheter un NAS Synology DS212+ (stockage + partage de fichiers vidéos, musique ...) avec 2 DD de 2 ou 3 To je n'ai pas encore décidé lesquels compte-tenu de leur prix actuels. J'ai installé un réseau en CPL chez moi sur lequel j'ai branché ma Livebox 1 + mon iMac + 1 autre PC.

Pourrais-je brancher le NAS en CPL, sera-t-il directement reconnu ou bien devrais-je modifier certains paramètres de l'iMac, du PC voire de la Livebox (ports ...)? Par contre Je ne pense pas qu'il me faille un switch mais peut-être ai-je tout faux :hein: ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Le cpl est complètement transparent aucune configuration à faire nul part, la seul contrainte il faut qu'au moins une prise CPL soit connecté sur un port ethernet de la livebox.

Avant que tu poses la question, le wifi, le CPL et/ou le switch de la Livebox 1 vont énormément dégrader les performances de ton DS212+ ... Avec ta configuration actuel tu ne profiteras au mieux  de  10% de ces performances ... Tu aurais du acheter un modèle moins luxueux si tu ne veux pas faire évolué ton réseau.

Performance du 212+ 
sur un bon réseau gigabit  => 100 Mo/s
En ethernet sur ta livebox => 10 Mo/s
En wifi => 3 - 4 Mo/s
En CPL -> 4 - 8 Mo/s

Pour profiter pleinement de ton NAS l'utilisation de cable ethernet et l'installation d'un switch gigabit est obligatoire ...


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Pour profiter pleinement de ton NAS l'utilisation de cable ethernet et l'installation d'un switch gigabit est obligatoire ...



Merci pour ta réponse.

Je n'ai pas encore acheté ce NAS. Les différents ordi + la livebox sont par contre connecté avec des câbles ethernet.

Où vais-je devoir installer le switch : entre la livebox et les ordi? Et connecter le NAS dessus?


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Tu connectes tout le monde y compris la livebox, une prise CPL, Mac, PC... sur le switch gigabit qui doit bien entendu avoir assez de port (de prises).
C'est un accessoire assez peu onéreux (par rapport au gain de performances) pour un 8 ports tu peux compter entre 30 et 50&#8364;

Il n'y a aucune configuration spécifique à faire nul part tu branches et cela doit fonctionner pareil qu'avant sauf en plus rapide.
Parcontre c'est bien un SWITCH GIGABIT qu'il faut acheter et surtout pas un routeur(qui est de toute façon largement plus chère).


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Tu connectes tout le monde y compris la livebox, une prise CPL, Mac, PC... sur le switch gigabit qui doit bien entendu avoir assez de port (de prises).
> C'est un accessoire assez peu onéreux (par rapport au gain de performances) pour un 8 ports tu peux compter entre 30 et 50
> 
> Il n'y a aucune configuration spécifique à faire nul part tu branches et cela doit fonctionner pareil qu'avant sauf en plus rapide.
> Par contre c'est bien un SWITCH GIGABIT qu'il faut acheter et surtout pas un routeur(qui est de toute façon largement plus chère).



Aurais-tu des modèles en tête? Je suis allé sur ldlc et j'ai vu beaucoup de modèles mais là je sèche un peu : http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/reseau/switch/c4315/


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00022977.html

Le netgear GS608 est pas mal mais un autre modèle du même type fera très bien l'affaire...


----------



## idefix84 (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Va sur le site de Synology il y a des références pour des switchs *"conseillé"*.

Sinon sur mon DS411j qui est connecté à une Airport extrême je passe le signal en wifi sur mon Apple tv 2 qui est connecté a un lcd Sony 46 EX700 et la lecture de films en 1080p (.mkv) se fait parfaitement.
J'ai également un réseau Ethernet Gigabyte dans plusieurs pièces avec plusieurs pc et là c'est
intéressant, sinon...


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Je l'ai sur ldlc. Je le commande de suite. Pour le NAS on verra lors des soldes en janvier (+ le délai pour que les prix des DD baissent un peu car là c'est quand même trop cher).

En DD 2 ou 3To, les WD green sont-ils toujours au top par rapport aux Samsung par exemple car j'ai lu sur certains forums que des utilsiateurs avaeint dû faire appel au SAV car ils étaient défectueux. Une simple mauvaise série?

---------- Post added at 17h30 ---------- Previous post was at 17h23 ----------




idefix84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Va sur le site de Synology il y a des références pour des switchs *"conseillé"*.



Je suis allé sur leur site, switchs conseillés (http://www.synology.com/support/faq_show.php?q_id=396&#9001;=fre). En fait cela ne concerne pas le modèle que je visais (DS212+). 

Mais merci pour l'idée car j'avais zappé que Synology travaille avec certaines marques et pas d'autres comme pour les DD pour lesquels j'avais déjà vérifié la compatibilité.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

Sparo a tout dit:
Tout ce qui sera connecté directement en ethernet (Nas, DDs) sur le switch pourra bénéficier des ports Giga de ce dernier, mais à la condition qu'ils communiquent entre eux.

Par contre, les équipements qui seront en ethernet (mais via le CPL) subiront le débit propre à ce dernier pour accéder au Nas ou aux DDs.
Sur des boîtiers CPL 200Mbps, pas plus de 50, voire 60Mbps.
C'est à dire que si le NAS (ou les disques durs) est directement sur le switch sur un port Giga, et que le mac est dans une autre pièce (via CPL), tu ne feras pas plus de 50Mbps. 
Pas terrible pour les sauvgardes, mais amplement suffisant pour les flux vidos HD...

Le tout ethernet, quand c'est possible, c'est mieux.


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Sparo a tout dit:
> Tout ce qui sera connecté directement en ethernet (Nas, DDs) sur le switch pourra bénéficier des ports Giga de ce dernier, mais à la condition qu'ils communiquent entre eux.
> 
> Par contre, les équipements qui seront en ethernet (mais via le CPL) subiront le débit propre à ce dernier pour accéder au Nas ou aux DDs.
> ...



D'accord je vois mieux. Il faut en fait que tous les appareils soient directement connectés en ethernet au switch qui sera lui-même directement connecté à la Livebox là aussi en ethernet.

J'ai bon jusque là?


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

Oui, c'est ça!

Livebox-Switch en ethernet pur.
Le NAS, les disques durs et les machines qui peuvent être connectées en ethernet pur sur le switch.

Un boîtier CPL sur le switch, et les autres boîtiers CPL répartis judicieusement dans la maison là où on ne peut pas passer de câble.
Après, quand deux machines communiquent, c'est le tronçon le plus faible qui fixe le débit.
Donc, tout ce qui passe par le CPL200Mbps ne pourra pas aller plus vite que 50 ou 60Mbps max (débit réel). C'est parfait pour tt ce qui est audio, vidéo, internet, mais pour les sauvegardes, pas terrible...


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Un boîtier CPL sur le switch, et les autres boîtiers CPL répartis judicieusement dans la maison là où on ne peut pas passer de câble.
> Après, quand deux machines communiquent, c'est le tronçon le plus faible qui fixe le débit.
> Donc, tout ce qui passe par le CPL200Mbps ne pourra pas aller plus vite que 50 ou 60Mbps max (débit réel). C'est parfait pour tt ce qui est audio, vidéo, internet, mais pour les sauvegardes, pas terrible...



Donc si, comme c'est le cas en ce moment, mon iMac + le PC (et le futur NAS) sont dans une pièce et la livebox + le décodeur TV Orange dans une autre cela fera : 
- 2 switch sur lesquels je connecte tout en ethernet cat 6
- chaque switch étant connecté sur 1 prise CPL?

Lorsque tu me dis que pour les sauvegarde le débit de 50-60Mbps n'est pas terrible tu veux dire que faire une sauvegarde sur un NAS prendra au sens propre des heures (ne partant du principe que j'aurais entre 60 et 90Go de données à sauvegarder 1 à 2 fois/mois)?


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

Alors oui, tu peux faire comme ça si les matériels sont dans deux pièces

Solution 1:
Deux switchs reliés entre eux par deux boîtiers CPL, et tu répartis les matériels en ethernet sur les deux switchs.

Solution 2:
Un seul switch, et 4 boîtiers CPL (switch, Mac, PC, NAS)
Ou 3 boîtiers si le NAS est sur le switch.

Après, la meilleure solution, c'est celle qui convient le mieux à l'utilisation de ton réseau local.
Si par exemple, le Mac et le PC communiquent fréquemment avec le NAS (gros volumes), la solution 1 est la meilleure, car ces flux ne passeront pas par le CPL, et ça ira plus vite.

A titre d'exemple, par le CPL, 90 Go via CPL200, c'est entre 4 et 5 heures de transfert.
Si les deux équipements sont sur un même switch, en moins d'une heure, c'est fait.

La solution 1 est pas mal.
Un petit switch, c'est moins cher que deux boîtiers CPL200.
J'ai un netgearGS605 5 ports giga. Il doit être à moins de 30Euros.
Et puis, les switchs recommandés par le constructeurs de DD, c'est bidon...


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide je me sens plus intelligent sur le coup (comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer) 

Par contre : 
- un ondulateur sera-t-il nécessaire au réseau?
- quelle paramètres faudra-t-il indiquer au réseau pour que je puisse depuis "l'extérieur" accéder au NAS (le DS212+ dispose de l'option Wake on LAN)?


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2011)

Chez moi, pas d'onduleur.
Pas vraiment nécessaire pour un particulier.
Par contre, j'ai des multiprises avec parafoudre. Même si il y a des recommendations pour ne pas mettre des boîtier CPL sur les multiprises, je le fais quand même, et ça marche nickel...

Pour pouvoir accéder au NAS à partir de l'extérieur, il faudra, dans la box (section PAT/NAT) rediriger les ports (TCP ou UDP) vers l'adresse IP de ton NAS en fonction de ce que tu veux faire (par exemple, pour FTP, ce sera les port 20 et 21).
Pour "réveiller" ton NAS, wake on lan utilise (à vérifier) le port UDP 9. Il sera donc aussi à rediriger dans la box.


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Pour ce qui est de l'onduleur il est nécessaire voir obligatoire si tu comptes utiliser le RAID sur ton NAS. Les RAIDs logicielle supporte assez mal les coupures brutales de courant ....


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Oulà, cela redevient nébuleux pour moi . J'ai effectivement lu quelque part que les ports devaient être reconfigurés mais avec orange, l'adresse IP de la box change toutes les 24h et donc pas d'IP fixe d'où me semble-t-il l'obligation d'en obtenir une, fixe celle-là, via Dyns (payant semble-t-il après un mois gratuit)

Je te recontacterai lorsque j'aurais le NAS + les switchs et que je me lancerai dans le paramétrage tout zazimut!!

Encore merci pour ton aide et très bonnes fêtes de fin d 'année à toi .

---------- Post added at 20h40 ---------- Previous post was at 20h39 ----------




sparo a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de l'onduleur il est nécessaire voir obligatoire si tu comptes utiliser le RAID sur ton NAS. Les RAIDs logicielle supporte assez mal les coupures brutales de courant ....



Donc il m'en faudrait un si je te suis bien si je souhaite mettre les 2 DD en RAID 1.

---------- Post added at 20h45 ---------- Previous post was at 20h40 ----------

Un modèle pas trop cher mais néanmoins efficace en tête?


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Et bien ce que je te conseil c'est de prendre un onduleur compatible avec le NAS synology (pour que le NAS s'éteigne proprement avant que l'onduleur ne soit complètement décharger) il peux même t'envoyer un mail ou un SMS pour t'appeler au secours !!!

Regarde sur le site de synology ou sur www.nas-forum.com (le site de la communauté francophone des synos) les onduleurs APC sont pas chère et bien reconnu par les syno (attention il faut prendre un modèle avec connectique USB on trouve encore parfois des modèles avec des liaisons séries)

PS : Le RAID n'est pas une sauvegarde au passage !! c'est un système de tolérance de panne pour serveur cela permet au système de rester actifs mais implique nécessairement la mise en place d'un moyen de sauvegarde (sauf si comme moi tu n'utilise ton NAS que pour faire de la sauvegarde d'autres machines)

PS' : Quoi que perso je suis un peu parano j'ai un iMac + 2 portables qui ce sauvegarde sur le NAS DS110J, le NAS ce sauvegarde sur un disque externe en USB + une sauvegarde distantes des données vitales sur un serveur dédié dans un data center (100 Go quand même)....


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Regarde sur le site de synology ou sur www.nas-forum.com (le site de la communauté francophone des synos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Déjà tu veux sauvegarder l'alimentation de koi exactement ????

Si tu branché sur onduleur le nas, l'imac et le Pc tu peux activer une fonction serveur sur le nas qui ordonnera à l'imac et au Pc de s'éteindre quand le syno lira l'ordre de s'arrêter dans l'onduleur.


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Déjà tu veux sauvegarder l'alimentation de koi exactement ????
> 
> Si tu branché sur onduleur le nas, l'imac et le Pc tu peux activer une fonction serveur sur le nas qui ordonnera à l'imac et au Pc de s'éteindre quand le syno lira l'ordre de s'arrêter dans l'onduleur.



Ce sera d'abord le nas car c'est lui qui restera allumé en permanence, ou presque. Mais le nas est déjà connecté sur le switch en ethernet. Comment faire le lien? Je suis perdu sur ce coup là


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

À part le nas va tu mettre un autre équipement sur l'onduleur ??

Le nas peut dialoguer en USB avec l'onduleur


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> À part le nas va tu mettre un autre équipement sur l'onduleur ??
> 
> Le nas peut dialoguer en USB avec l'onduleur



Je pense ne mettre que le nas.

Si je résume le tout depuis le départ : 
- pièce 1 : CPL sur laquelle en ethernet on a switch 1 + iMac + PC + nas qui es t connecté en usb à l'onduleur
- pièce 2 : CPL sur laquelle on a en ethernet 1 switch + la livebox 1 + le décodeur TV Orange
- 2/3 autres CPL dans le reste de l'appart.

Parmi ces onduleurs (à gauche) lequel conviendrait car j'avoue m'y perdre (beaucoup) : http://www.ldlc.com/apc/bint000004984/?


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Ta config me semble correct pour le choix de l'onduleur prend un de cela

http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/index.php/page/wiki_ups/_/onduleurs-ups/


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Ta config me semble correct pour le choix de l'onduleur prend un de cela
> 
> http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/index.php/page/wiki_ups/_/onduleurs-ups/




Celui-ci : Back-UPS ES 700G?


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

Par exemple


----------



## ru666 (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses. Ne restent plus que les achats a effectuer .

Très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toi


----------

